# Alana Baby Dress



## Iavanzini (9 mo ago)

✨Hot off the needles!

Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.

Knitting pattern available on Etsy and Ravelry (with a 20% off first 48 hours).










Hope you like it!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful, nice job!


----------



## Iavanzini (9 mo ago)

Magna84 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful, nice job!


Thank you


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

That little dress is gorgeous. Your work is lovely.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautifully worked. It just breathes summer sun and fresh air.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

It’s beautiful, so dainty and sweet💕


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very pretty dress.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Iavanzini said:


> ✨Hot off the needles!
> 
> Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Such a fine knit. Just perfect.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

So beautiful. I do have one question however, you said you knitted it in cotton but when I looked up the Lamas Stop Perle-5 it says it is acrylic. I am confused.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Iavanzini said:


> ✨Hot off the needles!
> 
> Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Iavanzini said:


> ✨Hot off the needles!
> 
> Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.
> 
> ...


So pretty and delicate!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Iavanzini said:


> ✨Hot off the needles!
> 
> Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.
> 
> ...


pretty


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Such a sweet little dress 💕


----------



## Iavanzini (9 mo ago)

flpat said:


> So beautiful. I do have one question however, you said you knitted it in cotton but when I looked up the Lamas Stop Perle-5 it says it is acrylic. I am confused.


You're absolutely right! I have so many yarns I entered the wrong one. I used DMC Petra 5. I corrected the yarn on Ravelry. Thank you for noticing!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Iavanzini said:


> You're absolutely right! I have so many yarns I entered the wrong one. I used DMC Petra 5. I corrected the yarn on Ravelry. Thank you for noticing!
> 
> View attachment 1230763


Beautiful dress.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Very pretty and feminine!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Iavanzini said:


> ✨Hot off the needles!
> 
> Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.
> 
> ...


Adorable love the cable bodice


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Iavanzini said:


> You're absolutely right! I have so many yarns I entered the wrong one. I used DMC Petra 5. I corrected the yarn on Ravelry. Thank you for noticing!
> 
> View attachment 1230763


The dress is so lovely,I want to make it. Thanks for the yarn update, I actually have some of that...Looking forward to casting on.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Iavanzini said:


> ✨Hot off the needles!
> 
> Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.
> 
> ...


So very pretty.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Very sweet little dress!


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

Iavanzini said:


> ✨Hot off the needles!
> 
> Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.
> 
> ...


beautiful work, precious


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

UOTE="Iavanzini, post: 16772925, member: 210429"]
✨Hot off the needles!

Baby girl cotton dress, very summery & easy to knit. It’s worked in one piece, bottom-up with size 2,25 and 2,5 mm knitting needles. I used white pearl cotton and pink angora yarn.

Knitting pattern available on Etsy and Ravelry (with a 20% off first 48 hours).

View attachment 1230235


Hope you like it!
[/QUOTE]

It's lovely and looks very comfortable. A classic.


----------

